
New kind of RNN connects every step with recurrent weighted average - jostmey
https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.01253
======
jostmey
Author here: A typo exist in equation (2). The index in the denominator should
be "j". Thanks to ChuckSeven for pointing this out. The document was
originally written in word and then transcribed into latex

